# Stinky Shammy



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, this is kind of an embarassing question, but it's better asking here than at a shop where the mechanic will look at you all strange. 

So I've been riding with some Performance brand shorts that have a chamois that looks almost cotton-like (I don't know what the actual material is, it's a sand color). The thing is, I'm a pretty sweaty guy, so sitting in a saddle for prolonged periods of time doesn't help my sweat glands much. Each time I take off my shorts post ride I get this gnarly stench coming out of the chamois. I DO clean them promptly after each ride in the washing machine without detergent (I've heard it weakens the material?), but there still seems to be a lingering scent of my manliness. :blush2: 

So here's the question: is there a good scent free, delicate detergent that I could use on the shorts? Also, do the chamois (what's the plural?) of other textures (like the Pearl Izumi "3D" chamois) not act as much like a sponge for sweat and stench? Eventually I'm worried some bacteria may form, but I'm guessing my regular washing should prevent that. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I use Tide. It makes everything smell so nice!


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

avanides said:


> Ok, this is kind of an embarassing question, but it's better asking here than at a shop where the mechanic will look at you all strange.
> 
> So I've been riding with some Performance brand shorts that have a chamois that looks almost cotton-like (I don't know what the actual material is, it's a sand color). The thing is, I'm a pretty sweaty guy, so sitting in a saddle for prolonged periods of time doesn't help my sweat glands much. Each time I take off my shorts post ride I get this gnarly stench coming out of the chamois. I DO clean them promptly after each ride in the washing machine without detergent (I've heard it weakens the material?), but there still seems to be a lingering scent of my manliness. :blush2:
> 
> ...


You're right. This is a question that's better asked on a message boards instead of in person at an lbs.

But I like the advice from the poster above.


----------



## ari (Jan 25, 2005)

avanides said:


> I DO clean them promptly after each ride in the washing machine *without detergent*


Yep, I think we've isolated the problem here. Let's get this straight. Your chamois MUST be clean, or you risk not only stankiness, but less savory things like sores and infections. This means washing your shorts after every ride -- yes, WITH detergent. The patented nano-fabrics will not spontaneously implode. Ride and wash, ride and wash ... and when they wear out (someday, not likely soon), toss them out and buy a new pair.



avanides said:


> So here's the question: is there a good scent free, delicate detergent that I could use on the shorts?


I use All Free and Clear detergent, which is dye- and perfume-free. Fantastic stuff. Usually delicate cycle, hang dry, but sometimes I need a clean, dry pair on short notice and I have to throw them in the dryer. Tide Free is similar, I think. Some people use Woolite, but I don't know if that has dyes or perfumes.

With regards to your chamois turning into a sweaty sponge: do you use chamois cream at all? A sweaty chamois can be seriously uncomfortable, and it's a big problem on hot days. Lubing it up with chamois cream can do wonders to prevent that wet, chafing feeling. (Ugh, I think I just threw up in my mouth a bit after writing that.)

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

I generally just use regular laundry detergent, and really don't think it has had a detremental effect on the cloths.

You could try Woolite, it may be a little more gentle.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*washing without soap ain't washing*

No wonder they stink. You're lucky you haven't gotten any nasty saddle sores. Regular detergent won't hurt them. Cold water and air-drying will prolong life. I have shorts that have been washed hundreds of times, and they're fine. 

Given the "history" that your shorts have accumulated, I'd wash them two or three times before I wore them (or even touched them) again.


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha, thanks for all the replies. I'll go get some of that scent free stuff, because I really can't stand most detergent smell.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

avanides said:


> Haha, thanks for all the replies. I'll go get some of that scent free stuff, because I really can't stand most detergent smell.


I think I'd prefer detergent smell to what they smell like now.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think I'd prefer detergent smell to what they smell like now.


seriously


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll add that washing _yourself_ prior to a ride isn't a bad idea either...


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't know whoever gave you the "no detergent" ride but it was a bum steer in a big way.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Nah, just spray them with Lysol after every ride, or so. (Spraying yourself with lysol will cut down on the wasted time in the shower, also)


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I'll pass on the lysol... 

But hey hey hey now, I don't want to start being the "guy who doesn't shower and gets all dirty and his shammy sometimes stinks". Let's get this straight...I bathe! I wash! But I'm glad you all are looking out for my sanitary needs


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

avanides said:


> I think I'll pass on the lysol...
> 
> But hey hey hey now, I don't want to start being the "guy who doesn't shower and gets all dirty and his shammy sometimes stinks". Let's get this straight...I bathe! I wash! But I'm glad you all are looking out for my sanitary needs


I think what they were talking about was probably not to use fabric softener.
Fabric softener is anything but Chamois friendly...
-estone2


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

estone2 said:


> I think what they were talking about was probably not to use fabric softener.
> Fabric softener is anything but Chamois friendly...
> -estone2


Indeed...say no to fabric softener on clothing that is supposed to wick sweat.

That includes dryer sheets!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I know a woman who makes outdoor/cycling clothing. She says Tide and Woolite are both pretty harsh as far as detergents go. I use Free and Clear All, hot water wash, double cold water rinse. Seems to keep things stink free.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

I suppose you'll complain next that your saddle smells like your @ss. Seriously, use some soap when you wash. Been washing my shorts for years with a variety of washing detergents with no ill effect (I do rack dry them, tho and keep any velcro away from them in the wash).


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

When they start to stink, just sell 'em on eBay. People'll buy anything on there.


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

It's official: I bought some All Clear and Free today...and no, my saddle does not smell.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> You're lucky you haven't gotten any nasty saddle sores. Regular detergent won't hurt them. Cold water and air-drying will prolong life. I have shorts that have been washed hundreds of times, and they're fine.
> 
> .


saddle sores? I ride over 200 miles a week, race at least twice a week, and have never experienced a saddle sore. I would think that would be more of a saddle issue, not a stinky chamois issue...

BTW, to the original post...just keep your butt clean, wash your shorts, and ride. When the chamois wears out or isn't pleasant to look at, sell them on ebay!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> I suppose you'll complain next that your saddle smells like your @ss. Seriously, use some soap when you wash. Been washing my shorts for years with a variety of washing detergents with no ill effect (I do rack dry them, tho and keep any velcro away from them in the wash).


and next time use toilet paper!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Well, it's all of those*



bahueh said:


> saddle sores? I ride over 200 miles a week, race at least twice a week, and have never experienced a saddle sore. I would think that would be more of a saddle issue, not a stinky chamois issue...


It's a matter of saddle, shorts, and cleanliness. A real saddle sore is an infection, and grinding the germs that cause that stink into your skin makes it more likely that a minor irritation will turn into an infection. But you're absolutely right: finding a saddle, and shorts, that don't rub you the wrong way is a big part of the battle.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

avanides said:


> It's official: I bought some All Clear and Free today...and no, my saddle does not smell.


And you know this because......??


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

For many years, I've been using Arm & Hammer Free (their unscented) laundry detergent. When it first came out, it was the only one available locally (with any regularity) that was perfume & dye free. And it still is the easiest one to locate in my local stores. Besides, it usually is the lowest priced as well. :wink:


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

This is one of the benefits of having a baby, I toss my cycling clothes in with the baby close and wash them with Dreft. Other then pissing my wife off it works like a charm.


----------

